# Fear of the Unknown, to Whom I Say Hello



## Tonythetiger (Sep 26, 2012)

My name is Tonythetiger but I am neither a man nor quite as outgoing.

I love to discuss myself and one of my biggest fears is that others will discover that I love to discuss myself.  I joined this forum because I am a recent graduate entering the accounting world and I really don't want to lose writing in my life.  I also have a tendency to write alone and share with no one which does nothing to help improve my own writing.

As far as Tonythetiger goes I wanted the name of a feline because  I believe I share many characteristics with felines.  I tend to be more independent,  I generally don't do things I don't want to do, and I approach people slowly but if they come back at me too quickly I run in the other direction.  Tonythetiger is just the first feline I could think of.

I am really uncomfortable putting these emotions out there but I feel like trying new things is more fun when you're my age, 22.  I hope you will enjoy and seriously evaluate any work I put out and I look forward to doing the same.  I promise I won't write They'rrrreeee Grrrreat on your posts.

Always be peaceful and see life from all angles.

-T3


----------



## Nickie (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello to you, Tony, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2012)

> I promise I won't write They'rrrreeee Grrrreat on your posts.


You may, I always welcome considered objective crit. 

Welcome to the forum, have a good time here.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2012)

nice to 'meet' you tonythetiger! love the name! looking forward to reading some of your work!


----------



## Cran (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Tonythetiger, and welcome to WF.

Considering the nature of your biggest fear, in revealing it, you have faced it - well done.

For you, I'd recommend regular visits to our Lounge and 
for sharing those emotions and your personal milestones to come, How Was Your Week?


----------



## HKayG (Sep 27, 2012)

Tonythetiger said:


> I love to discuss myself and one of my biggest fears is that others will discover that I love to discuss myself.




Welcome! Although I think you mayhave given yourself away there!

There is [lenty to do round here with monthly competitions to keep you writing always, and there are boards where you're work can be critiqued.

Good luck and welcome to the community!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Tonythetiger (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and advice. I should mention that, while I technically may have gotten over my biggest fear, I'm not using my real name so I'm not sure that counts .  I look forward to making the most out of this forum!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 27, 2012)

> I'm not using my real name


That could be dodgy ifthe real owner of the name turns up, I've seen him on TV and he is BIG. I see you haven't put a location, smart move


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 27, 2012)

> For you, I'd recommend regular visits to our Lounge and
> for sharing those emotions and your personal milestones to come, How Was Your Week?



Though be careful where you tread when entering the debate room. Apart from that, welcome to the forums. Have fun.


----------

